# My collection in September



## Bjorn (Sep 29, 2014)

Took some snap-shots of some of my plants (lets hope it works, taking a chance on AciaNet again) Enjoy!
PS: it's all from September 2014.
Boxalli 'Artratum' flask from Hengduan last year (october 2013) Some of them has grown unbelievable. 10cm pot!!






One turned out to be varigated





Malipoense, my first out of a flask received in Mach 2012 (so 2.5years? Not bad)





Record breaking wardii? One year out of flask and with bud:clap:






Here two Helenae album together.





vietnamense season has obviously started early this year:





But I am looking forward to this one. The plant is hughe (10cm pot) and the flower as well seemingly:clap:





I've put some calanthes on the muck-floor in my greenhouse. They seems to like it there under the benches, as does this little fellow





the randsiis like the macozeb/copper spray and grow vigorously, most of the growth shown here is from this year.




There are more Pictures, but the seems as if the posts are restricted to 15 pictures so....


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes, now post more!  I need to make a trip to Norway!


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 29, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Yes, now post more!  I need to make a trip to Norway!



Sure, what about this ?





or this?





and yes it is a concrete Block, kinda urban:rollhappy:

I'll have some Charlies in a week or two, also album


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 29, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## eggshells (Sep 29, 2014)

Good growing. All 5 of the micranthum alba survived?


----------



## Parryaw (Sep 29, 2014)

What is the species mounted on the block?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fibre (Sep 29, 2014)

:clap: nice growing


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 29, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Good growing. All 5 of the micranthum alba survived?



4 of them


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 29, 2014)

Parryaw said:


> What is the species mounted on the block?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



:drool: another cliff-dweller


----------



## eggshells (Sep 29, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> :drool: another cliff-dweller



I need to get a small limestone slab. I mounted some in cork bark . Doing well.


----------



## Justin (Sep 29, 2014)

Dang!!! Great growing. You are setting records for first bloom from flask!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 29, 2014)

Unbelievable. What's in the water over there!


----------



## abax (Sep 29, 2014)

Very nice collection. I wish I could send you my wardii. The damn thing
has blasted two years in a row. It hates me and it might just love you.


----------



## Clark (Sep 30, 2014)

Perfect.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow~ 
Thanks for sharing!

What mix do you use?
I see bark and moss on some, and lots of lightly colored stones on others.

You should do a thread on what you use on what paph. At least I would love that!


----------



## chrismende (Oct 4, 2014)

Great growing Bjorn! That malipoense in two years out of flask says a lot!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 4, 2014)

Great growing and some very interesting plants. I am looking forward to the group shot of the charlies when they open.


----------



## Secundino (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh yes, Norway calling...!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 4, 2014)

Secundino said:


> Oh yes, Norway calling...!



The problem is they eat funny food and drink strong drinks in Norway( and it is a helluva long way from Africa)


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 6, 2014)

Trithor said:


> The problem is they eat funny food and drink strong drinks in Norway( and it is a helluva long way from Africa)



Yes, but we are at the same time-zone So it should not interfere with our cocktail hours
Getting dark-season here now.:sob:


----------



## Secundino (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd really enjoy to see the aurora borealis once in life...in the dark, of course!


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 6, 2014)

Secundino said:


> I'd really enjoy to see the aurora borealis once in life...in the dark, of course!



its a rare occurence here where I live, further north its more reliable, but you need a clear sky!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 6, 2014)

Impressive growing! Your paphs are indeed hyperactive, at the rate they are going..


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 6, 2014)

Trithor said:


> Great growing and some very interesting plants. I am looking forward to the group shot of the charlies when they open.



They are shy, color seems to be good at least....


----------



## Stella (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice, healthy plants!!! congrats Bjorn !!!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 7, 2014)

Bravo Bjorn!!!! That's what I would call a real Green Thumb!!!! Jean


----------

